# Looking for a puppy towards the end of July



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Hi, after months of research, including hours on this site, I have decided to get a cockpoo (ideally show cocker x miniature poodle). Because of various commitments, I have a relatively small window to get a puppy. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder who may have a litter available from mid-July onwards? I particularly want a cream or pale apricot one. I am hoping to become involved with the "Pets as Therapy" charity in the future so would want a dog with a calm, friendly and laidback nature. I have been in contact with several breeders who expect litters later in the Summer but I am hoping to get a puppy in July so that my daughters can get to know him/her before they go back to University.
I know of a puppy available from Aspenwood in Lincolnshire but cannot find much info about them. Although I'm sure they will be fine, I could do with some reassurance; I am worried about 'dodgy' breeders as I once bought a pedigree kitten which had so many health issues he did not survive.  If anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear from you


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

try breedersonline, epupz, pets4homes


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i found wispa through preloved.com. good luck with your search.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good idea to check out Breeders Online .. lots of good professional and hobby breeders on there...


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Denali,

As you can read in several threads we have a few puppies on the ground at present (ready to leave end of July / early August) - we welcome visitors even if it is for a fact-finding tour - especially as there are so many differing "types" of Cockapoo to choose from - so we would suggest that narrow the search to a type that suits your lifestyle.

I have copied our post below from another thread but I think it is relevant for you in your search for a healthy happy puppy:-

The choices you must make are whether to buy a rescue dog, a cheap 'back street' bred puppy, a pup from a hobby breeder (some are very experienced and some are not so) or from a licenced professional breeder with testimonials and a reputation to protect. 

We ourselves always recommend that buyers do more than just surf the internet. We say go and view at least 2 if not 3 breeders. Never take your cheque book and be prepared to walk away to give yourself time to think rationally. Any reputable breeder will not do 'hard sell'. We understand that finding the right puppy is paramount to you being a happy owner at the end of the day, happy owners make happy dogs.

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard. 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kenneling and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.

The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best so you must be sure what the adult cockapoo will be like. The purchase price should be secondary. In our experience you get 60% of the end result from mum. So you need to meet and like her too.


I have also added a link to a thread that helps with the differences between Show and Working Cockers (and the misconception that Workers are too "hyper" as it is certainly not the case with all of them:

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1753&highlight=show+line

Hope this helps.

Stephen x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Anzils did have some beautiful pups available from beginning of July, they're show cockers, well worth a look and phone call - picking mine up from them soon  - i'm thinking of doing pet therapy too if mine shows promise, think its such a lovely thing to do!!! Good luck with the search j


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Hi, thank you all for your replies. It's great to hear from you and thanks in particular to Stephen for the Show vs Working link; it was very useful to learn the differences (and not so differences) between the two. Since posting I have had two lovely conversations with two very different breeders. One is a 'hobby' breeder with just one litter a year and the other has several litters & many dogs at her kennels, most of whom are pets. Both were found on Epupz. They were very informative & friendly so now I am in a dilemma as to how to proceed! Unfortunately both are more than 4 hours away (in different directions!) and I am about to go into hospital so visiting would be difficult at the moment. Will keep you posted...


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Jools, I saw the puppies on Anzils website; I'm really jealous because they are just what I want but unfortunately the timing just didn't work out! They may have a litter ready at end of August so have not completely ruled them ou. Maybe we will be puppy cousins!! Do please let me know how it all goes


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi again Denali,

As you are likely to have a puppy (then adult dog) for the next 12-15 years - waiting an extra week - OR an extra month should not really enter into the "choice" bit (but we all know human nature !).
Getting the right puppy from the right place MUST surely come above "timing" - as I believe that there are several people on here that given a second chance (though never looking to change what they actually have now) would enter into the actual purchase bit with eyes slightly more open !

As I mentioned earlier - look at / speak to at least 2 different breeders...especially if you have to travel to view the first one (have a look and see who else is "en route" - if you plan to travel north to "Anzil" - you may find a slight detour could take you to "Jandaz" too.

AND a very good thing is to "Google" a breeder too - it gives you a bigger insight into them that THEIR actual website may not show ! ............though always take anything you read off the internet with a "pinch of salt" - the proof of the pudding (as such) will normally involve you putting in the actual legwork !

We have a saying - "A Happy Customer with a Happy Dog is the best advert we could hope for" - and any reputable breeder would feel the same.

Hope this helps.

Stephen x


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Stephen, I completely agree and would be prepared to wait as long as necessary (I waited 18 months for my cat!) but it seems there are quite a few breeders out there who would be absolutely fine and can offer me the puppy I'm looking for. The reason I hadn't contacted you directly is because you breed from working cockers. I actually took your advice ("The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best") a while ago from a previous post of yours and decided that the Show type would probably be the most suitable. I can appreciate that there is never any guarantee that a particular type will have the exact personality traits I am hoping for but I have to narrow it down somehow. I do thank you for your help with this; I gather you have your hands full at the moment


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Denali, 

It sounds like you know what you want and when you want it, just have a good look around and keep making those calls. 

Where are you? There maybe a breeder closer than you think. Two professional breeders are on this forum Jukee Doodle and Jandaz which both come with great feedback from their customers and are both passionate about there breeding, or you may wish to go for a smaller hobby breeder, there is a truly dedicated hobby breeder on her called Mandym, she is in scotland and has some stunning pets, really dedcated to her quality breeding, it may be nice to find a breeder close to where you live, which is what i like to do as you can visit your chosen puppy more often, get a real bond before tehy leave their mummy and litter mates, its a choice thing really, just take your time and enjoy the buying experience ..its your puppy afterall....keep us posted on your findings  

xxxx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Denali said:


> Jools, I saw the puppies on Anzils website; I'm really jealous because they are just what I want but unfortunately the timing just didn't work out! They may have a litter ready at end of August so have not completely ruled them ou. Maybe we will be puppy cousins!! Do please let me know how it all goes


Will do & you keep us posted too - theres a puppy with your name on it out there!!


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Hi, Jojo. I must admit I have spent a lot of time deciding what I want. The timing is based on many factors but, having put out lots of feelers, I am now more confident in sussing out a good breeder! I am in Dorset (Scotland is out I guess ) and local breeders are few and far between. I have clicked on every link on Breeders Online and have not come up with any good leads. If you or anyone out there knows of anyone I'd love to hear! I don't mind travelling a good distance for the right puppy but it would be great to be vaguely south of UK!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Just a thought..........the Big Cockapoo Meet is this Sunday in Rickmansworth - if you can make that - you will get to see;meet and chat to all sorts of owners and breeders - you should get to see virtually every type of F1 and a good selection of F1b; F2 etc etc and so on !
Now that could be a great first step !!!
Stephen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Denali said:


> Hi, Jojo. I must admit I have spent a lot of time deciding what I want. The timing is based on many factors but, having put out lots of feelers, I am now more confident in sussing out a good breeder! I am in Dorset (Scotland is out I guess ) and local breeders are few and far between. I have clicked on every link on Breeders Online and have not come up with any good leads. If you or anyone out there knows of anyone I'd love to hear! I don't mind travelling a good distance for the right puppy but it would be great to be vaguely south of UK!


Be patient I looked for 3 years for my first cockapoo and within 7 months I have 3  

You sound very clued up and as your mum already has one you know exactly what you are after .... your puppy is out there... promise xxxx


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the thought but I have a family do on Sunday! It would have been great to see all those cockapoos. Wach out Rickmansworth arty2:


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi
There is a an excellent breeder in liverpool. who has puppies ready the begining of July. I purchased my bundle of joy from him. If you go to website - anzil dog breeder the pups are on the site. I think he does have a couple left not reserved. the pups are mostly apricot. there are pics of my puppy who is 16 weeks old on my face book under - jane powell - liverpool. her name is missie. hope this helps. 
regards
jane


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Jane. Anzils look great but early July is just a little too soon. I think they only have black puppies left in any case. Will have a look at Missy - how are you getting on with her?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

MISSIEMUM said:


> Hi
> There is a an excellent breeder in liverpool. who has puppies ready the begining of July. I purchased my bundle of joy from him. If you go to website - anzil dog breeder the pups are on the site. I think he does have a couple left not reserved. the pups are mostly apricot. there are pics of my puppy who is 16 weeks old on my face book under - jane powell - liverpool. her name is missie. hope this helps.
> regards
> jane


Thats a good point - if you get offers from lots of breeders and people who have bought from breeders - put the breeder's name in the "search" bit on here.
You can search ALL threads where they have posted AND have been mentioned in - so try - "Jandaz" ; "Jukee Doodles" and "Anzil" in the search bit.

Stephen x


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Believe me I have done just about every search there is, on google,this forum and elsewere!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Denali said:


> Believe me I have done just about every search there is, on google,this forum and elsewere!


Then you are in good hands..........Your Own x ! x

PS: Don't frazzle your brain too much (it's so easy) - go and take a peek - visit a few - or Skype one or two first (then visit).

..............look forward to meeting you (both) next year at the even bigger; even better; even bolder - - - - "Cockapoo Gathering 2012" !

Stephen x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Denali

I don't know how to copy links to other threads but I remember reading somewhere on this forum of a breeder in Winchester, remember as it's close to us. 

If you look on the introductions there's one called 'Hello from Hampshire' they got their cockapoo from Winchester. 


We are in Southampton and are going to Jukee Doodles. As Stephen said, it really is important to go to the breeder and meet them first. 

Good luck in your search. 
Gemma


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I'm getting my puppy from Dorset, Bournemouth in fact. My breeder has had her litter for this year so if you can wait till next year she will have more puppies. She is lovely and will happily chat to you. She is generously keeping my little girl an extra 3 weeks for me due to husband at sea and my health problems. She has started crate training for me as her siblings all left at the weekend. I found her at breeders online. Good luck with your hunt and let me know if you want her number


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Denali
just been readin messages.
yes like you I looked in to show v worker, and was strongly advised that a show was a better choice. I was prepared to travel anywhere in the country and after doing plenty of research I returned to luckily a breeder close to home. I was very impressed when I looked at anzil website. but was fortunate to be able to go and visit other people who had purchased pups from this breeder. Anthony gave me a list of people to visit. which sealed it. what I liked about anzil:
all puppies raised in the home.
seeing all adult dogs in the home all part of the family.
alot of infomation about the breed on the website and given by anthony.
being involved with pup straight from birth.
anthony sends you pics and keeps you updated with progress.
loads of support of him after you get your pup.
Missie even goes back to him when we are away over night.

I know liverpool is a good distance but you will truly get a lovely natured dog from anzil. 
I also looked at jandaz but felt not as impressed and far more testimonials with anzil.
Missie is 16 weeks some pics on gallery. she is a bundle of joy. 
Anthony does have pups ready at start of july. I think he has 2 litters. 

regards
jane


----------

